# driftwood



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I found a nice piece of driftwood at one of my LFS. It was a good price also. Now I just need some 

No idea why the first one is sideways.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you sure that's driftwood? It's so smooth that it looks like the type of rock arrow heads are made of to me.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

it's wood, I think mopani? not sure. def wood.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wouldn't it be cool it if was made of the same material as arrowheads?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

No it's wood alright. It's some kind of root, not sure if it's moponi. It's going to sit in a tote of water until I get ready to put the tank together. I'm going to work on getting some lava rocks or dragon stone for the other side.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

What is dragon rock?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> What is dragon rock?


I meant dragon stone


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Mopani Wood


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I love all the nooks and cranys. I'm going to have to plant it carefully so I don't lose it all in the growth.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It kind of looks like a person to me. Does anybody else see it?


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yea a person sitting with ther legs open right


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I see a person with their mouth open in surprise and they only have arms.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

big b said:


> I see a person with their mouth open in surprise and they only have arms.


Haha ok I see that now


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I see the person with there legs open also


----------

